# A very bad Dinosaur joke (soree)...



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

What do you call a Dinosaur with a sore bum?...
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
A Megasaurass

:lol: :lol: it's the way i tell 'em.

pete


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

*Dinosaur*

Read the joke and when I finished laughing I ran downstairs to tell the missus. She'd just heard it on the tele. You're either very quick Peejay, or pyschic. I gather Lenny Henry tells the joke better than me so you will have to post some more so I can get the practice.

Hmm, just a thought. Wonder if Lenny read it on the site first ...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Lol;



> Hmm, just a thought. Wonder if Lenny read it on the site first ...


Nope, I had the tele on in the background and heard it from him, normally I can't stand Lenny Henry but I heard that joke, it made me larf and I just had to share the burden with everyone on here :roll: :wink:

pete


----------

